# Broadband problems



## Joecoral (22 Jun 2009)

In my infinite wisdom (after getting thoroughly p***ed off with XP SP3 failing to install again), I uninstalled the Belkin Wireless Networking Utility programme I use with my wireless USB adapter.
Now, however, no matter how many times I install / re-install the wireless networking utility, I cannot get it to work.
It will not detect any networks and most of the options buttons are greyed out preventing me from changing many of the setting. If I use the built in Windows networking client, it finds several networks in the area, but will not locate my own personal network.
Anyone got any insights?


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jun 2009)

Hi Joe

Sorry to hear about your problems.  I've found this three-step solution ideal when dealing with PCs...

1.  Carefully unplug the PC from the electrical supply.
2.  Destroy it.
3.  Buy a Mac.

 

Sorry - couldn't  resist.  Truth betold, I haven't got a clue how to solve your problem and hopes someone more knowledgeable (and less cynical) can help you soon...


----------



## Joecoral (22 Jun 2009)

I've been sorely tempted to buy a Mac recently George, believe you me. However, I'm going to settle for building myself a new PC from scratch in the near future.
This is just a major pain the in @ss for now tho., it still works fine on my girlfriends laptop, so it's not a problem with the internet connection itself, more likely my PC itself which is causing the problem.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Jun 2009)

It's possible that the software is just being a pain.  One thing I would try is moving the USB adapter to a different USB port.  Windows should think it's a brand new device, and re-install drivers.  This can sometimes fix problems where USB drivers/software have been uninstalled (but always leaves it's grubby finger prints everywhere) and re-installed and consequently broken...

Hope that helps 

Steve.


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jun 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> In my infinite wisdom (after getting thoroughly p***ed off with XP SP3 failing to install again), I uninstalled the Belkin Wireless Networking Utility programme I use with my wireless USB adapter.
> Now, however, no matter how many times I install / re-install the wireless networking utility, I cannot get it to work.
> It will not detect any networks and most of the options buttons are greyed out preventing me from changing many of the setting. If I use the built in Windows networking client, it finds several networks in the area, but will not locate my own personal network.
> Anyone got any insights?



I have come across the same problem on a friends PC.
I fixed it by...

1/make sure the Belkin device is disconnected and leave it that way until step7.
2/reboot.
3/uninstall belkin device software.
4/reboot
5/ reinstall software for belkin device 
6/ reboot
7/reconnect belkin device

sorted!


Without going into details, all of the rebotos are not strictly necessary but I would do them anyway to be on the safe side.  
Steves advice of using a different port is sound, so I would incorprate that into step 7.

I dislike working with Belkin devices.  When it comes to rpelacing your device in the future you will likely have less configuration hassles if you buy an alternative brand.


----------



## Joecoral (22 Jun 2009)

I have tried numerous combinations of uninstalling/reinstalling/downloading latest software/trying different USB ports with no success.
I will have another play when I get home though, as its been a few days since I've had chance to try and fix it due to work.
One thing I will say is that I will never, ever use Belkin again, its been nothing but problems right from the start. If all else fails I can always just buy a patch cable and hard-wire directly into my router


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jun 2009)

The order that you try things can make a difference, especially with USB devices.  So it is worth running through it again. I hope it works for you.

EDIT - Thinking about it, if you do not need the mobiilty of the wireless connection then write it off now and get that cable plugged in!     8) 

I know how you feel about Belkin.  Their cables are fine, but I avoid their devices like the plague.


----------



## Joecoral (22 Jun 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> if you do not need the mobiilty of the wireless connection then write it off now and get that cable plugged in!



The only problem with this is the router is downstairs and my PC is upstairs (don't ask, only 1 of 4 phone sockets in the house seems to actually work...), so I'm not sure if a cable running up the stairs and across the landing would go down so well with SWMBO...


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jun 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> only 1 of 4 phone sockets in the house seems to actually work...



This is not as uncommon as you might think.  IF it is a wiring fault, you are with BT and they installed the sockets then they will come to the house and fix it free    If it turns out to be something you changed or someone other than BT put in place, then the charge is quite high (probably Â£200 or so at a guess).


----------



## Joecoral (22 Jun 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its nothing I've done, its been like it since we moved in


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Jun 2009)

As I understand it, most sockets in a house are extensions from the main socket, and I've seen a lot of routers that state they must be plugged into the main/master socket.


----------



## Joecoral (22 Jun 2009)

That would make sense then, as the router is plugged in in the kitchen which is on the other side of the wall to the exchange box or whatever its called on the outside wall of the house.
However, not even the phone will work on any socket other than the one in the kitchen...


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Jun 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> However, not even the phone will work on any socket other than the one in the kitchen...



That doesn't sound right?  Sounds like the extension might of been severed somehow?

At my parents, the telephone point is upstairs in the front bedroom, as it comes in direct from the telephone pole in the street at that location.  That's where I have the router plugged into, though I use a 20m RJ11 cable, so the router is in another room


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jun 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is definitely not right!

Also, telecoms companies will often tell you it needs to be the master socket to make their lives easier (I can see why they say it).  If it is all wired up perfectly you should be able to use it on any socket.


----------



## Acrantophis (22 Jun 2009)

The reason why they suggest the master socket is simply due to the fact that they only cover the master socket as their circuit, all extensions are considered yours. This way they cover themselves for faults within the household and charge you extra to fix them.

I think that there is a maximum number of devices you can plug into a circuit at one time, thats why all telephone equipment has a REN number (max circuit Ren value = 4). If you exceed this total you could develope problems such as phones not ringing or them ringing when there is no actual caller.

Follow the link below and copy this utility onto a USB memory stick and install it on your PC.  http://www.filehippo.com/download_cclea ... 4bfa9a19f/

Try running the registry cleaner and fixing any issues found, I would suggest you repeat the process until no more issues are detected. This might resolve the problem.

It might also be that you have some Malware or perhaps your Internet Security is actually preventing the installation. Try inhibiting it whilst you perform the installation, you can always re-activate it afterwards.


----------



## gratts (22 Jun 2009)

> Sorry to hear about your problems. I've found this three-step solution ideal when dealing with PCs...
> 
> 1. Carefully unplug the PC from the electrical supply.
> 2. Destroy it.
> 3. Buy a Mac.


  

I would echo that..except my mac has been taken away from me..for repair!


----------



## CeeJay (1 Jul 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> I would echo that..except my mac has been taken away from me..for repair!



Mac...............repair, now there's two words you don't often hear in the same sentence.  
Mac rools OK  

Chris


----------



## RoughIt (2 Jul 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> However, not even the phone will work on any socket other than the one in the kitchen...



The kitchen socket is the master which will have the least electrically interfered with signal.(normally only a negligible loss at the other sockets)
The rest of the sockets are slaves which need connecting to the master.
This is actually very simple but initially looks complicated.
Undo the two screws on the faceplate of the master and pull this section off.
Through the opening you need to pull out the cables from behind the remaining plate. Each cable will have six wires inside.
One of the cables will have the blue-(with white stripe)(B-terminal)and white -(with blue stripe)(A-terminal) connected to the back of the master socket. Just push this cable back into the opening.(I've included terminal matches in case one breaks)
The remaining cable or cables need to have the outer plastic stripped back.
To connect the wires into the terminals on the back of the removed section use a small screwdriver but be careful not to spread the metal cutting edges.
You do not need to strip any plastic off of the wires as the cutting edges slice and grip to complete the circuit.
The number 2 terminal needs the blue-(with white stripe) wire or wires pushed down into it.
The number 3 terminal needs the orange-(with white stripe) wire or wires pushed down into it.
The number 5 terminal needs the white-(with blue stripe) wire or wires pushed down into it.
If you cannot match these wire colours with your installation just remove the faceplate of one of the slaves and note the colours attached to the 2, 3, and 5 terminals and copy this at the master.
The removed section with wires now attached can now be refitted and screwed to the master.
All phone sockets should now work.
I hope this makes sense?

I can't believe my first post to this forum is work related and not about aquariums.
As you can tell from my username i'm working in new housing construction lol.


----------



## Joecoral (7 Jul 2009)

finally fixed that SUCKA!!!!


----------



## Acrantophis (7 Jul 2009)

And the problem was ............?


----------



## Joecoral (7 Jul 2009)

Never found the root of the problem. It all went wrong when I attempted to install SP3, so I performed a system restore to the day before I attempted the SP3 install, and all is working fine now.
Not an ideal fix I know, I'd have liked to have found out what the cause was and fixed that, but its working for now which is the main thing


----------

